
Welcome to the New Techno Feudalism - deevolution
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/apr/24/the-new-feudalism-silicon-valley-overlords-advertising-necessary-evil
======
jrepinc
Also
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-2TEwdRnX0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-2TEwdRnX0)

